# Deciding on a cello



## apprehensivecello

Hello, I'm hoping to get some advice on buying a cello. 
I haven't played the cello in a good three years so I'm basically right back to the beginning. I have spent the last three months looking for one, comparing cello makes and such. I've settled on hopefully buying one second hand as money is a bit of an issue for me. 
Any and all advice would be deeply appreciated. (I especially welcome advice on unlabeled cellos as there is one I have my eye on that seems to be in good nick, but, is unlabeled.)


----------



## Pugg

apprehensivecello said:


> Hello, I'm hoping to get some advice on buying a cello.
> I haven't played the cello in a good three years so I'm basically right back to the beginning. I have spent the last three months looking for one, comparing cello makes and such. I've settled on hopefully buying one second hand as money is a bit of an issue for me.
> Any and all advice would be deeply appreciated. (I especially welcome advice on unlabelled cellos as there is one I have my eye on that seems to be in good nick, but, is unlabelled.)


First of all welcome to Talk Classical, that aside and with all regards too any member on this site: I would seek advice from your teacher if you have one.
If not, do visiting shops and let them inform you, you don't have to buy at once I presume.


----------



## Violn20

Hello

It depends on where you live currently. the best is to be referred to a trusted music shop by a experienced music teacher or a online music shop which usually established by musicians and not only traders which I know one of the in the UK.www.mezzoviolin.co.uk
hope t hat makes changes.


----------



## Pugg

Violn20 said:


> Hello
> 
> It depends on where you live currently. the best is to be referred to a trusted music shop by a experienced music teacher or a online music shop which usually established by musicians and not only traders which I know one of the in the UK.www.mezzoviolin.co.uk
> hope t hat makes changes.


I do hope O.P reads this, it's very quiet on this topic.


----------

